# hypnotherapy in the UK



## JMC (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone out there from the UK know anything about some new hypnotherapy treatment that is suppost to have a 90% success rate? A woman my mom works with said she heard something about hypnotherapy treatment for people with IBS being done in the UK with a 90% success rate and that they were going to try it out in the United States.Anyone got any info?JMC


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

JMC, I'm not sure it was 90% but the IBS Audioprogram is one many here have used and used with success. It was developed by one Michael Mahoney from the UK. His website is: http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com I personally saw a tremendous reduction in my pain symptom and still continue to listen to the program on and off.Here is some more info on Hypnotherapy and IBS. (This post is actually just a wee bit further down on the page here, but I'll give ya the url







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000732 Hope this helps!BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

JMC ~ that info might have come from me! I live near you. Yes, check out the website below my name and that is the program from the UK that has the good success rate, and used with nearly 3000 IBS patients.I am helping with distribution in the US, it has been used here for about three years now.Best wishes.







If you have any questions, feel free to post them here, and we will try our best to help.


----------



## JMC (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info guys. I would like to hear more testimonials about the program and look around the ibs program 100 website some more before I buy. I guess you could say I'm somewhat of a skeptic with the whole hypnotherapy thing. But I'm open to trying anything that can get me somewhat normal again.JMC


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi JMC, I bumped up the thread about successes with the IBS Program. It works for the majority of the users who complete the program. It was developed after gastroenterologists referred their most severe IBS patients to Mike, and he was able to help them over and above the conventional medical treatments. This therapy is being researched and used in other medical centers as well.I was very skeptical too, most are, because it doesn't seem like it would help, but for many it is a last resort when the pills stop working and IBS makes you house bound as it did me... Best wishes to you whatever you decide.If you have any specific questions, read also Mike's Compilation Thread on this forum, or ask away.Take care.


----------



## JMC (Nov 28, 2002)

MarilynThanks for the thread it was very informative. I think I'm going to give the cd's a try. I see someone on the BB is trying to sell theirs for $50. Anyways what do I have to lose it's not like it's going to make my symptoms any worse. Thanks again.JMC


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi i am also from the UK looking at gut directed therapy. are there any practitioners in the uk to go and see?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think Mike has a list on his site. The question that started this thread might be related to the reverse therapy stuff that's been hyped in the UK press?tom


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

oh i dont know hiw website address....*help*!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((Vicky)))) You seem to be feeling badly, so I just waanted to givr a hug.Here's Mik'es addy: http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ Also, I saw your post about trouble with chat, you do have a a digi chat applet right? If you do, try clicking on "connect" if it won't take you into the room. It takes my pueter a bit to load that, btw.BQ


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi thanks for the link!!i still can't get into the chat - the connect button doesnt form properly so because i have windows xp i can't have the right java installed. how do i go about installing the right one?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Vicky, Michael Mahoney trains Hypnotherapist for IBS in England and is one of the top people in this field, he has a list of practioners here. The Audio Program is gut specific Hypnotherapy specifically for IBS and a convienence and cost effective home treatment for a person, the success thread has people on it that have done it and their experiences with them so you know.The UK Register of IBS Therapists is here also. http://ibs-register.co.uk/


----------

